# Curious ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

we are eagerly awaiting the cinema release of a movie called 'Tomorrow when the war began' which is based on a very famous Aussie book - but it seems famous to aussies only, I dont know that it made it overseas. And I was just curious as to whether the same was true for the movie - is it just here in australia, or have you guys heard of it too?


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't heard about it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

havent heard about it sorry


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Me neither...haven't ever heard of it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive heard of it.....but only because im obsessed with australia, havent heard of it in the US though


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I looked the book up, it looks like it might be a series - ? It sounds pretty interesting. I'm putting it in my wishlist. I presume you like the book, since you are waiting for the movie? When it comes out on DVD we will probably be able to get it from Netflix.

Jan


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't heard of it either, sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope.... me either....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

interesting ... I thought that might be the case. 

Jan - the series is FANTASTIC. I cant speak highly enough of the books, and John Marsden's (the author) other works also. Particularly 'Letters from the Inside'

The Tomorrow series is followed up by a trilogy called The Ellie Chronicles. Also good, perhaps not as outstanding as the original series, but well worth a look for anyone who liked the Tomorrow series. I own all of them. 

lol Laura ... have you read the book?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I havent read it yet because so far its really hard to find except online. My friend who lives i australia said she would send it to me so I can read it


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks,

I will check these out!

Jan


----------

